# What's everyone drive? (Women Only)



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Just curious how many drivers of what type of Nissan we had in the ladies section of the forum


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

96 200sx se


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

*Dont't get mad at me..*

Since this is my wife's car, she drives a 1999 Nissan Altima GLE. Majorly happy with it and she came from a SAAB 900S stick. She acclimates towards 4-door cars (i.e. saftety).


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

public transit ..... 
altho i do want the s14


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a 1991 300ZX Twin Turbo - crunched http://www.geocities.com/middyz/wreck

And a 1992 SE-R daily driver http://www.middy.net/images/newrims.jpg

Like my sig says. 

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

2002 Altima 2.5 S 5 speed


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

89 240sx se s13 fastback stick


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

02 Silver Altima 3.5 Auto


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

02 3.5 SE and Lizzy is my woman


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *02 3.5 SE and Lizzy is my woman *


Hey, you're not allowed in here, you MAN!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

I drive a 2002 Altima 3.5 SE for a daily and I'm doing some restoration work on my 1987 Grand National which is my toy car


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

96 Nissan 200Sx Se-r with some mods!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

'92 Classic that really really needs race tires!!

Colleen


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

'98 sentra gxe.. green.. bought my spoiler off ebay and it looks great.. 100 bucks, too..  getting rims and nice new tires soon


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

'02 Spec-V


----------



## ZxPrincess (May 8, 2002)

as my signature say....


----------



## Veratile Energy (Nov 17, 2002)

Platinum Gold 99 Sentra SE-Limited aka my Baby


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

1996 Nissan Sentra GXE 4-Door. Lowered 2", 17" wheels, spoiler, angel projectors, clear corners, side markers, washer led, glow pedals, glow needles, shoulder pad, altezza's and the BODY KIT IS NEXT! Ahhhhhhh Yeahhhhh! P.S. This is still my grocery getter and I've got a car seat in the back. My baby and I are pimpin' this ride!


----------

